# Ethernet - Yellow exclamation mark?? =O



## Twelia (Feb 15, 2008)

I reinstalled WinXP because my internet wasn't working. Now there is a yellow exclamation mark next to my Ethernet Controller in Device Manager. What does this mean? I clicked properties and it says "The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)." How can I solve this problem?

I have:
Windows XP SP2
Home Edition
Version 2002
Intel Pentium 4


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Twelia said:


> I reinstalled WinXP because my internet wasn't working. Now there is a yellow exclamation mark next to my Ethernet Controller in Device Manager. What does this mean? I clicked properties and it says "The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)." How can I solve this problem?
> 
> I have:
> Windows XP SP2
> ...


*Code 28* means that no drivers could be found for the device, i.e. it is unrecognized.

What is the manufacture, model and / or part number of your computer? That will help us locate the driver, hopefully.

Bill


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

hi Twelia,

_I just went through this process in the following thread:_

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-houndog777-come-in-please-over-218204.html

hopefully reading through this will be of assistance. You may need a different driver than I ended up needing, but the process should help enable others on here to help determine which driver file you need and what internet site you can download that driver file from.

_hope this helps!_

Johnny Driver.
:wink:


----------



## Twelia (Feb 15, 2008)

brow96 said:


> *Code 28* means that no drivers could be found for the device, i.e. it is unrecognized.
> 
> What is the manufacture, model and / or part number of your computer? That will help us locate the driver, hopefully.
> 
> Bill


Ah I see... thank you.. It is a Dell Dimension 2600.


----------



## Twelia (Feb 15, 2008)

Johnny Driver said:


> hi Twelia,
> 
> _I just went through this process in the following thread:_
> 
> ...


Ooo thank you! I'll go read your thread as this thread goes on as well then.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

Go here: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=ca&l=en&s=gen

Enter the computer's service tag (can be found on a label on the computer case).
The correct drivers will be provided for you to download.


----------

